# 2 Man Saw ID and info.



## Lee192233 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if any of you have an idea on approximate age or any other info on this saw. It was my father in law's Grandpa's. It measures about 5 feet. I would guess early 1900s. My plan is to clean it up and make some cabin art. Too much sentimental value to sell.

Thanks,
Lee


----------

